# Brakes sticking !!



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

The brakes keep sticking on my R35 after being garaged overnight, Its the pads rusting and locking to the discs,
I've tried braking to warm and dry them and ticking over for 30 seconds to release the pads as it says in the manuel,
still they allways stick by morning,
With no room in my garage for lurching a couple of feet forward to release them im at a loss as what to do,
I do manage but its very riskey.
Any tips would be appreciated.
Graham


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The brakes keep sticking on my R35 after being garaged overnight, Its the pads rusting and locking to the discs,
> I've tried braking to warm and dry them and ticking over for 30 seconds to release the pads as it says in the manuel,
> still they allways stick by morning,
> With no room in my garage for lurching a couple of feet forward to release them im at a loss as what to do,
> ...


I never had a problem with my standard set up but my current Performance Friction brakes do stick in the same way that your describing.

Will try the tickover tequnique also any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

my r33 skyline has been sitting outside not moved for 4 months due to engine failure yet brakes are free as a daisy and discs are corroded as well,no other car i know of has this problem and i have came across it a few times now on 35s so is it something to do with the pad compounds? and could you not revers in to the garage mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

speedr33per said:


> my r33 skyline has been sitting outside not moved for 4 months due to engine failure yet brakes are free as a daisy and discs are corroded as well,no other car i know of has this problem and i have came across it a few times now on 35s so is it something to do with the pad compounds? and could you not revers in to the garage mate?


I have reversed into the garage but then i have to climb out of the passanger side , My garage entrance is not very wide about 2" clear of each front wing so its a bit hairey coming out at speed


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

When parking leave the engine running idle for app 20 seconds. During this time the pads should be fully free from the disks and there shouldn't be a problem, even during rain.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh my that sounds awfull and really odd. So the pads are coated all over with rust?? 

Is this consistant with both sides of the front or back brakes??

There might be other causes of this ( caliper piston seals, bare pads, air in line or a leak, may be just need to be stripped of pads, cleaned, copper greased and back padded up again), any brake squeal or odd feeling in the brake pedal??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> When parking leave the engine running idle for app 20 seconds. During this time the pads should be fully free from the disks and there shouldn't be a problem, even during rain.


You must have missed that in my above 1st thread, i do leave it ticking over for 30sec and hand brake off


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Has it been getting quite hot when driven, the brake caliper and disk?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> Oh my that sounds awfull and really odd. So the pads are coated all over with rust??
> 
> Is this consistant with both sides of the front or back brakes??
> 
> There might be other causes of this ( caliper piston seals, bare pads, air in line or a leak, may be just need to be stripped of pads, cleaned, copper greased and back padded up again), any brake squeal or odd feeling in the brake pedal??


No no brake squeel or odd feeling and its just had its 12 month service.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> Has it been getting quite hot when driven, the brake caliper and disk?


No not been driven hard, so not getting hot, i do brake hard now and then to clean the discs up.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for all the question mate, but its all helps to diagnose the problem or if there is a problem (could just be like you have said how your have to park it).

but if you ask me sounds alot like a possible stick caliper, which might actually tie in with your recent service but its a long shot to be ohnest as your car is a year old and not prone to this issue, but if the brakes were changed at this servive point and they did'nt check and clean the boot around the piston they may of damaged it by recompressing it along with dirt in through the seal into the pot chamber etc not the correct terms i know but I could be this, I happens to many caliper and the piston does not move as freely cause exactly what your explaining to us.

but i could be wrong


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

if its stick majorly its gonna smell and be radianting heat which you can feel from about a foot away from the wheel, even when driven normally. is it both sides sticking or more one side? same on other side of car


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> if its stick majorly its gonna smell and be radianting heat which you can feel from about a foot away from the wheel, even when driven normally. is it both sides sticking or more one side? same on other side of car


it feels like all the wheels are sticking because it dosnt half take some mooving, how can you tell which are sticking without jacking it up,


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

You can hear a faint grinding like a draging of the pad against the disk when driving slowly ( might have to coast in neutreal and winde windows down and have a listen).

This just gets weirder, pads on all wheels are sticking, what was changed at service? any brake pads or disks? You could have a mega bad case of brake dust build up its really hard to pin point the cause over these thread-posts but we might get there.

And the brakes are strong, since its been doing this?


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

and when u set off in the morning you will surely feel the brakes freeing up as you pull off like little breaking noise and vibrations.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure the handbrake is a seperate disc. Even so i never have this problem as i just leave the car in park when its in the garage and never use the handbrake.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the high metal content in the pads make the GTR prone to this

not been a problem, did 12k on the first set of pads and they were braking up then, rusted on most mornings


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^ just seamed a bit odd to me, well if they are consisantly strong and not literally draging everywhere getting hot as h*ll and frying up the brake fluid,
you should have reason to worry but when it comes to people having brake problems, I always find myself having reason for concern.

So just the standard high friction pads literally oxidising themselfs over night


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> and when u set off in the morning you will surely feel the brakes freeing up as you pull off like little breaking noise and vibrations.


Nothing was changed on the brakes at the service, once the brakes have clunked off they are nice and free, in neutral it pushes nice and free,
i'm sure its just damp pads but that dosn't cure the problem,
My transit van does the same but it free's of easy because you just reverse and its free but theres plenty of space to do it out on the street.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine does this too mate....i have taken to leaving mine the garage with the handbrake off and its been better. Same situation on the garage here too...first time it did it i had no option but to stick it in first and just tried to rock it on and of the throttle and it finally let go and i shot out the garage like i was doing a full blown launch. One set of ruined pants later and no handbrake and its been fine.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I noticed this for the first time yesterday and was a bit worried, but once freed took it easy to make sure that pads worked free. I guess its all the recent salt etc.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Every car I've owned does this, GTR does, RS4 before that and RRS daily does it.

In fact even our Vauxhall Agila shopping car does it.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Same here as OP pretty much
MY10 car, stock, 3K miles, used only on road, nothing particularly adventurous
No handbrake, leave it in P, also allow 30 sec idling etc exactly as manual says.

Reversing out of the garage, nothing then small bang as brakes release. Makes it interesting speed wise on exit 
I never put it back particularly wet either, but tend to drive it only once or so a week currently. Overnight behaviour less so though effect though.

Well known, expected from manual/posts and typical probably I'd say. 
Interesting if anyone has had damage or repair needs stated as a specific cause though.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry meant to add, absolutely no evidence of binding after initial release.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

My GT-R sticks when reversing out garage after being parked for a few days. 

Feels like the rears, it makes a horrible noise like something is getting damaged when it finally releases.

Is it the handbrake? should i leave it off?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would mate...mine made a horrible cracking sound first time they stuck on.....wont be doing the pads or the gbox any good trying to use clutches to free them off.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

last night came home roads wet, used brakes a couple of times down our street to dry the pads, left the hand brake off, went back out to the car about midnight brakes slightly stuck , came to move out of the garage this morning, stuck on again, Do you think water gets in them silly drill holes in the discs and keeps the pads wet and able to rust


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you swap round the way the car is put in the garage ? So that the first movement is reverse ?

The holes are a problem but more so with the cracking that propagates from them when they are used hard. I dont doubt that a mixture of brake dust and water combine to form a lovely glue for when you stop. Get some AP rotors ( that are not drilles ) and keep the std pads maybe ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Can you swap round the way the car is put in the garage ? So that the first movement is reverse ?
> 
> The holes are a problem but more so with the cracking that propagates from them when they are used hard. I dont doubt that a mixture of brake dust and water combine to form a lovely glue for when you stop. Get some AP rotors ( that are not drilles ) and keep the std pads maybe ?


I do reverse out of the garage but with it being automatic it leaps a couple of foot and i worry i might hit the door frame,
If i had more room it wouldn't be so bad,
I made it a bit better today by making the bottom 40 inches of the door frames detatchable, that gives me about 3 inches each side more clearance . So now i just shoot out and run over whoever is passing on the foot path :chuckle:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh dear ...... AP`s it is then ;-)


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw it mentioned on another very similar thread. You could also try dragging the handbrake a couple of times prior to parking up to clean the two surfaces before leaving to sit for some time.


----------

